# Neue Gilde/Burning Crusade !



## Sagerasxyx (19. November 2006)

Grüße tapfere Kriegerinnen und Krieger,

die brennende Legion bereitet sich vor, unsere erst neu aufgebauten Städte abermals zu zerstören. Aus diesem Grunde suchen die <Blutkrieger> tapfere und starke Kämpfer die den Mut besitzen, sich wieder gegen die brennende Legion zu behaupten.

Wir suchen:

-	Spieler ab dem Alter 16+
-	Aktive Spieler 



Wir bieten euch:

-	Teamspeakserver ( in Vorbereitung )
-	Ein Forum als Anlaufstelle www.Blutkrieger.de.tc
-	Ehrfahrene Spieler im High-End-Content
-	Teamplay, Hilfestellung und eine nette Community


Wir werden mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit bei der Horde starten, und zwar sobald ein neuer Server für Burning Crusade kommt. Das Ziel wird es sein 50 bis 75 aktive Spieler zu haben, damit wir im PVE wie auch PVP alles abdecken können. 

Jeder Spieler ist uns Willkommen, auch Spieler die nicht jeden Tag World of Warcraft spielen oder nur 1 bis 3 Stunden täglich. Solltet ihr noch Fragen haben, so könnt ihr mich auch über ICQ: 395-349-967 erreichen.

bye


----------

